# 2002 Chevy C6500



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Guys I am looking at a 2002 Chevy C6500 dump truck with the 8.1 engine and a auto tranny. Is this a good truck? It has only 18,000 miles on it and also has a plow with it. I offered $14,000 out the door for it and they took it so I think it would be a steal. I would use it for pulling my mowing trailer, mulching, clipping when I trim shrubs and snow in the winter. It is a lo pro truck. I know this is a big truck for just using to mow but for that price I am considering it for the fact it would be great to mulch out of and be a perfect landscape truck down the road.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

terrible...what dealer is it at?


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Terrilible in what way?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

He just saying that because he wants to buy it for that price. That is a great deal!!!


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

That's what I figured! To bad I already got the deal and got a deposit on it. I think it will be a great truck for my landscape maintenance stuff and be a good truck to plow with I would think.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Be careful. I been looking to sell my C6500 with 20,000 mi.( Stored winters ) and I would want much more than $14,000. Just make sure someone who knows about them looks it over. If it checks out good, you are getting a good deal IMO. ( without having seen it of course )


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Why are you selling yours?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

It rarely gets used, hence the 20,000 mi. for a 1998.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it gas or diesel?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plowfever;1351626 said:


> Is it gas or diesel?


7.0L gas Manual 5+2 trans.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

What kind of gas mileage does your truck get. I am figuring that I would get about 5-6 mpg at the best.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Never paid much attention to gas milage, just always fill it when its low. Your guess on yours is close i'm sure. I would find a different truck to pull mowers around with, you won't make any money by the time you gas that beast every week.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

plowfever;1351708 said:


> What kind of gas mileage does your truck get. I am figuring that I would get about 5-6 mpg at the best.


That's probably close, maybe even the high end when trailering, which is why the truck is going cheap. Most people would prefer a truck that size with a medium duty diesel with 200K miles over the gas motor with low miles.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

The good thing for me is all my work is within a 20 mile radius so it won't be going that far. The gas milage really is not going to affect me for this reason. I know eventually I may expand my coverage area to maybe 50 miles but I don't expect that for several years if ever. I would say on a average week I would maybe put 200 miles on it. I to would prefer a diesel but for this price I figure I may at least consider it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45;1351769 said:


> That's probably close, maybe even the high end when trailering, which is why the truck is going cheap. Most people would prefer a truck that size with a medium duty diesel with 200K miles over the gas motor with low miles.


Not me, there is more to the truck than just the engine. The engine may be able to handle 200,000 but the rest of the truck could be a piece of ****. For me, I'll take the low miles.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Also as far as my trailer goes all I have is a 16' enclosed that holds my one ZTR and one walkbehind mower so total weight including trailer may be 5,000 lbs. I am going to be buying a trailer for my new skid steer but I plan on maybe a 20' at the most. I don't want to have such a huge rig it is difficult to get into places. How good of turning radius do these trucks have compared to a F350?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

plowfever;1351835 said:


> The good thing for me is all my work is within a 20 mile radius so it won't be going that far. The gas milage really is not going to affect me for this reason. I know eventually I may expand my coverage area to maybe 50 miles but I don't expect that for several years if ever. I would say on a average week I would maybe put 200 miles on it. I to would prefer a diesel but for this price I figure I may at least consider it.


The fuel cost are just the tip of the iceburg. You need to look at everything. The cost to register that truck here is about $500 a year. Cheap tieres are $300, decent tires are in the $400 range, and don't expect to get 40k miles out of them. Call a heavy repair shop and ask them to give you an idea on what a rear brake job costs on one of these trucks. Assuming it has rear discs, I bet you'll be surprised.

Don't get me wrong, if you can use it to it's potential most of the time, it can make fiscal sense, but if you;re simply towing a few mowers everyday with an empty bed, you'll likely be poeeing away money.



WIPensFan;1351838 said:


> Not me, there is more to the truck than just the engine. The engine may be able to handle 200,000 but the rest of the truck could be a piece of ****. For me, I'll take the low miles.


That's why I said "most", and I doubt anyone here would label you as normal....................


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45;1351882 said:


> The fuel cost are just the tip of the iceburg. You need to look at everything. The cost to register that truck here is about $500 a year. Cheap tieres are $300, decent tires are in the $400 range, and don't expect to get 40k miles out of them. Call a heavy repair shop and ask them to give you an idea on what a rear brake job costs on one of these trucks. Assuming it has rear discs, I bet you'll be surprised.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if you can use it to it's potential most of the time, it can make fiscal sense, but if you;re simply towing a few mowers everyday with an empty bed, you'll likely be poeeing away money.
> 
> That's why I said "most", and I doubt anyone here would label you as normal....................


:laughing: Maybe I'm biased because I will be trying to sell a gas truck with low miles.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Jomama45 - Just posted tonight!! Someone else just like me...
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128946


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Those are all good points and for should be looked into. As far as the repairs go those are not a big deal as I do all the work myself so all it cost me is parts. Like I have said all along I am just considering this truck and only way I will write the check is if it is in excellent shape and it checks out well and has not been wrecked or driven like someone stole it. I am very picky on what I purchase because I have made the mistake before of liking the item and finding out down the road it was a big mistake and not worth what I have paid for it. I had a 3500HD Chevy dump and had nothing but issues with that truck to the tune of 3 transmission and one engine before it ever hit 100,000 miles and that was me being on top of maintenance. I have a soar taste from that truck for Chevy trucks that's why I posted this tread!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plowfever;1351917 said:


> Those are all good points and for should be looked into. As far as the repairs go those are not a big deal as I do all the work myself so all it cost me is parts. Like I have said all along I am just considering this truck and only way I will write the check is if it is in excellent shape and it checks out well and has not been wrecked or driven like someone stole it. I am very picky on what I purchase because I have made the mistake before of liking the item and finding out down the road it was a big mistake and not worth what I have paid for it. I had a 3500HD Chevy dump and had nothing but issues with that truck to the tune of 3 transmission and one engine before it ever hit 100,000 miles and that was me being on top of maintenance. I have a soar taste from that truck for Chevy trucks that's why I posted this tread!


Plowfever, if you could post some pics of this truck I would love to see what kind of shape its in. Inside and out. If it's to much hassle no big deal, good luck with your decision.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I am going to go look at it Monday afternoon so I will take some pics and post. I may offer them less money once I look it over for the simple fact I don't think there is much of a market for it right now.


----------

